# poecilotheria t-shirt desighn



## syndicate (Aug 12, 2008)

was messing around with some ideas and came up with this.wondering if anyone might be interested in these.if so i will get a bunch printed out :]
what u guys think?







here is a closer look at the graphics







would love some feedback.
thanks
-Chris


----------



## Skullptor (Aug 12, 2008)

That looks great!! 

I was wondering what it would look like if you made it facing upward instead?


----------



## syndicate (Aug 12, 2008)

hey thanks!i think it looks better facing down but here it is facing the other direction

http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a225/SYNDICATE_/D40X/spiderrevshirt.jpg


----------



## Skullptor (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks. Now that I see it, I agree it does look better upside down the way you had it first. Great idea for a shirt!


----------



## syndicate (Aug 12, 2008)

thanks again man.if enough people show interest i will def have good number printed out.i got some good ideas for some more designs aswell


----------



## GoTerps (Aug 12, 2008)

Personally, I would like a more uniform pose.  Just my 2 cents though!

Eric


----------



## ttula (Aug 12, 2008)

I would wear that. 
One with a cyrio sp. blue would be awesome too!


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Aug 12, 2008)

I think it would be cool if it was slightly smaller and centered in the chest area. Other than that, hell yes i want one! 

Cheers bra!


----------



## aluras (Aug 12, 2008)

oooohhhhhhh yyyeeeaaahhhh  
I want one, this looks great. I have not seen a ¨T¨-shirt with such detail. NICE


----------



## venomous.com (Aug 12, 2008)

It'd be awesome if it was on the back and climbing over your shoulder.....just the legs visible in the front. I'd buy that in a sec.


----------



## syndicate (Aug 12, 2008)

thanks for all the feedback guys!this is still just a rough draft so i will take all the ideas into consideration.i think some color ones might be cool to :]


----------



## equuskat (Aug 12, 2008)

GASP I want one!  It's very pretty.


----------



## gecko_keeper/KBfauna (Aug 12, 2008)

That is sweet! I'd wear it and I know my son would have to have one.

GK


----------



## ballpythonteen (Aug 12, 2008)

thats sweet i would get one


----------



## cheetah13mo (Aug 12, 2008)

I'm in for a couple. Especially if you have a couple of different designs.


----------



## Krazy Kat (Aug 12, 2008)

*looks great!!*

start printing...I want!I want!


----------



## syndicate (Aug 13, 2008)

i got a company lined up to do it.and the least i can print is 24 shirts.so i think im gonna go for it.
prices will prob be between 15-20$ per shirt.
what do you guys think about the species name being added on aswell?
heres a new version







will look like this on the shirt


----------



## wburke17 (Aug 13, 2008)

just have them made for us bigger guys 2X
if the name was smaller it would look good


----------



## Krazy Kat (Aug 13, 2008)

What sizes are you going to have printed??


----------



## syndicate (Aug 13, 2008)

Krazy Kat said:


> What sizes are you going to have printed??


will have to figure that out.mabey do a poll


----------



## Krazy Kat (Aug 13, 2008)

There might not be as many people that needs their shirts as big as mine.I believe when you start going up in sizes it costs you more.I'm like 6' and a little over 300 pounds.I wear 3x shirts....


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (Aug 13, 2008)

id buy one if the t was more left/ or right so it formed around the body moreso than right in the middle. just my 2 cents though.


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Aug 13, 2008)

Write me down for one!


----------



## Canth (Aug 13, 2008)

wburke17 said:


> just have them made for us bigger guys 2X
> if the name was smaller it would look good


Maybe smaller and italicized. 

It looks great, Chris! Also, don't forget small people either


----------



## J.huff23 (Aug 13, 2008)

Super sweet. Love it with the scientific name underneath! Also, what colors? Just black? PM me with details.


----------



## syndicate (Aug 13, 2008)

im thinking just black for now.and i def like the idea of the name in italics.
shopping around some dif companies to see what is the best deal still.first company fell thru as they only do the designs in vector and not bitmap.looked like crap hehe.
im working on this so we'll see what happens :]


----------



## Sr. Chencho (Aug 13, 2008)

T-shirt looks great, awesome detail. Make the shirt 100% cotton, and you can count me in.

Fredster
Lean, not as Mean
Still US Marine!


----------



## olablane (Aug 13, 2008)

Wonderful idea. sie 2x would be really nice!!!! Anything T is terrific!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SoupyC (Aug 13, 2008)

Looks wicked. I'd need a 2x, and if you had em, would definitely buy one, possibly two.


----------



## Brian S (Aug 13, 2008)

I'll take one as long it doesnt have "copywright 2008" on the shirt


----------



## dtknow (Aug 13, 2008)

If you do P. regalis, or maybe C. sp blue I'd definetly by a shirt.


----------



## sick4x4 (Aug 13, 2008)

chris that's a sick shirt........i like upper shoulder designs but that's insane....i'll take a 4XL please


----------



## troglodyte (Aug 13, 2008)

I'll take one in Youth Large size!


----------



## equuskat (Aug 13, 2008)

I also need a youth large or an adult small would work too.  NEED...NEEED this shirt!


----------



## JDeRosa (Aug 13, 2008)

Yeah, that's awesome. I'd buy one.


----------



## HerbertWest (Aug 13, 2008)

Honestly i would probably buy 2..those look really killer


----------



## _bob_ (Aug 13, 2008)

dood thats pretty awesome you should totally hook me up with one of those shirts. What about a relaxed posture?

Bob


----------



## Hamburglar (Aug 13, 2008)

I will take one if they are available in 2x...   Personally I like the first design without the name...  It could be almost any pokie if its in black and white.   Much more striking with just the spider on a black shirt.  Plus, maybe more people will ask about it without the name and we could spread the good word..  Nice job regardless...


----------



## syndicate (Aug 13, 2008)

thanks guys for all the feedback!def gonna try and make this happen soon so watch this spot ;]
-Chris


----------



## Topcat1 (Aug 14, 2008)

Dude, you have no idea what you started!  Pretty soon people will start asking for their favorite pokie, and you'll need to make another ten designs!
By the way, any chance on getting P. ornata?


----------



## Arborealis (Aug 15, 2008)

beautiful!!:clap: You should make some in women's tanks too


----------



## misfit762 (Aug 15, 2008)

I'd definitely buy one!


----------



## syndicate (Aug 15, 2008)

babyegypt said:


> beautiful!!:clap: You should make some in women's tanks too


not a bad idea :]
i dropped off a cd with the artwork at a print shop today so they should be gettin back to me very soon with a proof and quotes on prices.hopefully will come out nice!watch this space ;]
-Chris


----------



## hamfoto (Aug 16, 2008)

Do it!  I'll buy one Chris...

very nice...

Chris


----------



## Arborealis (Aug 16, 2008)

syndicate said:


> not a bad idea :]
> i dropped off a cd with the artwork at a print shop today so they should be gettin back to me very soon with a proof and quotes on prices.hopefully will come out nice!watch this space ;]
> -Chris


Yay. Let me know. I'd buy one for sure.


----------



## syndicate (Aug 16, 2008)

hopefully by monday i will have more info about these from the company im looking into


----------



## Arachnobrian (Aug 17, 2008)

hmmmmm.....XL adult. 

If you don't mind shipping to Canada.


----------



## Guitout (Aug 18, 2008)

That is sweet dude. Put me down for 2 size large. Let me know via PM when you get them in. Thanks


----------



## Texas Blonde (Aug 18, 2008)

Canth said:


> Maybe smaller and italicized.
> 
> It looks great, Chris! Also, don't forget small people either




Jared wears a small.



;P


----------



## reverendsterlin (Aug 18, 2008)

medium adult, preferably in a beige or other light color (I live in the desert SW black is too hot during summer lol).
Rev


----------



## Uglykid2 (Aug 18, 2008)

That shirt is awesome! I'll take one XL


----------



## syndicate (Aug 18, 2008)

update today.talked to the lady at the shop i went to and i should have a quote by tommorow afternoon on prices and when i can make this happen.will keep u guys posted!
-Chris


----------



## xhexdx (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm in as well.  I can probably fit medium but a large would be fine.  PM me if you have any other designs too.

--Joe


----------



## syndicate (Aug 19, 2008)

more designs will def come soon.just trying to get this one printed at the moment.the woman at the shop told me that by tommorow now i will have a proof printed up for me to look at and by friday i should have a quote on prices so hopefully everything will fall in place!


----------



## jeff1962 (Aug 20, 2008)

I will buy one ! And I still don't have any pokies ! Its just to cool to pass up.


----------



## UrbanJungles (Aug 22, 2008)

Hey Chris I want one!!!


----------



## syndicate (Aug 23, 2008)

hope to have these ready soon guys!


----------



## Pinklizard (Aug 23, 2008)

I would wear it... if it was in a womens baby-t style.... you know more fitted and it looked like the the T was wrapping itself around me!!!!


----------



## Arborealis (Aug 24, 2008)

Sweatshirts too!!!


----------



## syndicate (Aug 24, 2008)

babyegypt said:


> Sweatshirts too!!!


i know its almost hoodie season ;]


----------



## xhexdx (Aug 25, 2008)

When you know a price, please PM me.


----------



## syndicate (Aug 25, 2008)

def will!im trying to have these ready by the first week of September.this guy is takin his time gettin the finished art back to me tho :/
watch this space!
-Chris


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Aug 25, 2008)

be sure to get sizes for us little people  
I'd love one with a pic of your Haplopelma sp. bach ma..


----------



## mouse (Aug 25, 2008)

a b. smithi be nice also. of course my daughter is crazy about rosies, and my boy like those little jumping spiders. 
but those shirts are great. i'd get some for me and my kids (when i manage to have extra money).


----------



## syndicate (Aug 26, 2008)

update:
i think i will have the shirts about a week from now.anyone else who is interested in these pls reply here with your size.
thanks!
-Chris


----------



## Krazy Kat (Aug 26, 2008)

How many are you having printed?


----------



## HerbertWest (Aug 26, 2008)

*Shirt size*

Ill take one in a size medium..they look really awesome


----------



## syndicate (Aug 26, 2008)

Krazy Kat said:


> How many are you having printed?


first run is gonna be very limited with only 24 shirts printed.aslong as everything gos well i will be gettin alot more made up.also considering some sweaters and hoodies to.


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Aug 26, 2008)

*checks shirt*
"S", I assume that means small.
How much are these going to cost?


----------



## Krazy Kat (Aug 26, 2008)

Hoodies would be cool.If you have any three x t-shirts printed up in this order or the next I'll take one as well.........


----------



## equuskat (Aug 26, 2008)

I'd like a Medium hoodie if you're gonna do those.  

Otherwise an adult small is good.


----------



## Lucara (Aug 26, 2008)

If you could do a decent looking T. blondi shirt, I would love you forever! Even better would be a hoodie like Katy mentioned! Winter IS coming up! =D


----------



## Hamburglar (Aug 26, 2008)

I would like a hoodie if it was black with the same spider design...  I think 24 shirts would go fast... not very many of each size.  So I hope the hoodie thing goes through...


----------



## syndicate (Aug 26, 2008)

yeah i decided to up it to 30 after going thru the sizes.i just dont want to order 100 right off the bat.wanna see what kinda quality this company can offer first.ill ask about prices on hoodies tommorow :]


----------



## aluras (Aug 27, 2008)

I would love a Hoodie,,,,,,,LOVE HOODIES.
 I would also get an XL T shirt or two


----------



## Lucara (Aug 27, 2008)

syndicate said:


> yeah i decided to up it to 30 after going thru the sizes.i just dont want to order 100 right off the bat.wanna see what kinda quality this company can offer first.ill ask about prices on hoodies tommorow :]


remember...T. blondi hoodies!


----------



## syndicate (Aug 27, 2008)

Lucara said:


> remember...T. blondi hoodies!


take a good shot of a t.blondi and ill see if i can make a nice design from it.


----------



## Lucara (Aug 27, 2008)

I'll look and see what I have =/. Not sure if any of them are usable but what the hell =P. I'll pm them to you.


----------



## Lucara (Aug 27, 2008)

pm sent =)


----------



## tinacouch (Aug 27, 2008)

I'll take two. One in a small and one in a medium.
Would love to have a hoodie too!!!!


----------



## dragon_95 (Aug 27, 2008)

very good!!


----------



## reverendsterlin (Aug 27, 2008)

should have some cash in about 2 weeks so the timing is great, need a medium and as I said before prefer some other color over black lol (the sun shines hot in NM). PM me with details on how to get you paid.
Rev


----------



## slvdv (Aug 27, 2008)

I would like one in xl if possible. Let me know when and how much. Thanks


----------



## Redapache (Aug 28, 2008)

I would totally buy one of these that is awesome,also you should have a P.Irminia one to.:clap:


----------



## syndicate (Aug 28, 2008)

should have them in a week according to this store.only gonna have 30 on this first print so it will be first come first serve then ill get more made up.thanks alot everyone for showing interest!gonna work on some new designs very soon!
-Chris


----------



## Hamburglar (Aug 28, 2008)

First come first serve from when?  I am ready to pay...


----------



## syndicate (Aug 28, 2008)

from when i put them up for sale ;]
ill make sure everyone gets one.i just want to get them made up first and make
sure everything is right before i get to far ahead of myself here.


----------



## misfit762 (Aug 29, 2008)

I want at least 1 XL Tee.  When you get the Hoodies I want an Xl as well!


----------



## warwizerd_30 (Aug 30, 2008)

i'd like to get one, Large. I have a canadian and USA address. canadian would be more convenient but if its a big shipping cost diff. we can send to USA.
Very nice job BTW.


----------



## Arborealis (Aug 31, 2008)

You should make B. auratum hoodies!! I'd take one in a women's M or L.

Can't beat red/orange flames on black. Seriously, these guys look great in design...I have a tattoo of one.


----------



## dragonblade71 (Aug 31, 2008)

Syndicate, you are very talented and you have produced a very striking and detailed piece of artwork. If I was closer to you, I would definitely buy one but alas money is very tight at the moment and I live in Australia. If you do several runs, I may consider a t-shirt later in the year. I'd be interested in hearing about the sort of quality this company is capable of - ie - if the printed illustrations turn out as detailed as your first picture.

P.S. I think I would prefer the font at the bottom to be centered...but that's just my opinion!


----------



## Le Wasp (Aug 31, 2008)

*How are these going to be printed?*

I love the contrast and detail.  There's a fairly new process for putting light colored designs onto dark fabric.  The old methods either wear out quickly, don't capture detail, or are hard and puffy.  I forget what the new method is called, but it basically removes the dark pigment from the shirt instead of putting more pigment on.

  I think to keep the detail of that design, you'd be best suited going with the newer method.  I hope they turn out well.


----------



## syndicate (Sep 3, 2008)

update:i will have the shirts friday!so hopefully they come out good
@ le wasp 
im not sure what method is being used.but i was told the detail will be very good just like in the original artwork.
if everything gos well i will have these ready for shipping monday 
thanks
-Chris


----------



## J.huff23 (Sep 3, 2008)

So we can start placing orders friday?


----------



## Lucara (Sep 3, 2008)

Did any of those blondi pics work at all? =( Oo any word on hoodies yet either? Winter is coming up and an uber cool new T hoodie would be the best!


----------



## syndicate (Sep 3, 2008)

j.everson23 said:


> So we can start placing orders friday?


if all gos well ill put up an add by monday



Lucara said:


> Did any of those blondi pics work at all? =( Oo any word on hoodies yet either? Winter is coming up and an uber cool new T hoodie would be the best!


hey srry i havent pmed u back yet.not sure if those photos would work out.
ive asked about hoodies tho and if everything gos good with these shirts ill most likely have a batch made up.
thanks
-Chris


----------



## dragonblade71 (Sep 5, 2008)

Syndicate: "im not sure what method is being used.but i was told the detail will be very good just like in the original artwork."

Is it possible to get a sample t-shirt from them first to see what the quality is like before committing to a run?


----------



## syndicate (Sep 5, 2008)

no i had to order a min of 24 shirts.getting them today tho!im excited :]
i will post some pics of the finished product up after work


----------



## bluefrogtat2 (Sep 5, 2008)

*nice*

put me on the list for a xl
asap
andy


----------



## _bob_ (Sep 5, 2008)

awesome!! I'll check back tonight to see the shirts. Chris im most def gonna get one of these from you. You just had to pick the best one 

Bob


----------



## syndicate (Sep 5, 2008)

ok heres the finished product!i think they came out ok.they lost a little bit of detail in the printing process but i think it works.







i should be able to get an add up over the weekend and i will post the link in here when everythings ready to go.shirts will be 15 dollars each with 5 dollars shipping to anywhere in the usa.
thanks
-Chris


----------



## Krazy Kat (Sep 5, 2008)

Beautiful!!That's one great looking shirt.I'm ready to have one...


----------



## penny'smom (Sep 5, 2008)

Sweet design Chris. :clap:  Have you given any thought to selling is as an "iron on" type so ppl can put it on what ever color they want to??


----------



## syndicate (Sep 6, 2008)

Krazy Kat said:


> Beautiful!!That's one great looking shirt.I'm ready to have one...


what size do you wear?


penny'smom said:


> Sweet design Chris. :clap:  Have you given any thought to selling is as an "iron on" type so ppl can put it on what ever color they want to??


i havent thought about that.might be a cool idea tho!


----------



## Krazy Kat (Sep 6, 2008)

I wear a 3x..


----------



## syndicate (Sep 6, 2008)

Krazy Kat said:


> I wear a 3x..


i have XXL and there huge.even the XL are really big.if u think XXL will work let me know if not i will get one for ya :]


----------



## Krazy Kat (Sep 6, 2008)

I have to get 2x alot of times if the shirts are bigger then it woks out,I will still buy one..


----------



## syndicate (Sep 6, 2008)

2x is XXL right?


----------



## Krazy Kat (Sep 6, 2008)

that's right..


----------



## Hamburglar (Sep 6, 2008)

The design seems a lot smaller than the orginal and looks a bit more blueish in color.  Does it seem that way to you or is it just my eyes?  I still want one tho...


----------



## syndicate (Sep 6, 2008)

the blueish color is just from the photo.but yes it is alot smaller than i intended.ill post up another pic of the shirt soon


----------



## syndicate (Sep 6, 2008)

ok heres a new shot of the t-shirt


----------



## Hamburglar (Sep 6, 2008)

Ah yes.. that design looks great.  Maybe you can get them to enlarge it like you wanted on the hoodies if you do them.... a little size difference between the two might be a nice option.  Put me on the list tho...  looks good..


----------



## syndicate (Sep 7, 2008)

ok guyz if anyone in the thread wants one before i post up an add just try and pm me asap.ill be shipping out a group tomorrow or tuesday.
i have the following sizes left from the first run.
they will be 20$ shipped anywhere in the USA

small -3
large -4
X-large-7
XX-large-4

thanks!
-Chris


----------

